# What is it like to bike on Emerald Isle, NC?



## Hozomean (Apr 4, 2005)

Going there for vaca this summer, never been. Is it a cycling friendly place? It looks like a good 35 miles from tip to tip. Is the main road too busy (how many lanes)?

Is it worth bringing my road bike? 

Can I ride my hybrid with my kid on the back or would that be too dangerous?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Hozomean said:


> Going there for vaca this summer, never been. Is it a cycling friendly place? It looks like a good 35 miles from tip to tip. Is the main road too busy (how many lanes)?
> 
> Is it worth bringing my road bike?
> 
> Can I ride my hybrid with my kid on the back or would that be too dangerous?


I haven't been there in a while ( a few years), but not terribly cycling friendly. Back then it was a single two lane road, pretty busy. Atlantic Beach was more developed than the Emerald Isle end. Don't remember shoulder width, etc as I never rode a bike there. My impression is that it would be OK if you want keep your legs loose, but I definitely wouldn't bring the kid out on the road. 

Enjoy your Vaykay!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Friend*

I have a friend there for the next two weeks and has been going every year for 10+ years.

He stopped taking bikes for him and the kids because of the same reasons mentioned above.

Have fun!


----------



## stratoshark (Feb 2, 2004)

*timing*

I visited there last fall for a weekend and wish I had packed my bike. But, I would only have ridden it in the early morning due to traffic that grows as the day progresses. I saw a few riders, all during the early hours. It is 2 lane and it is flaaaaaat. 

I was there during a slow tourist season. You will be there during the peak season. Those early morning hours may be busier than what I experienced. I vote for maximum off-bike time with the kid.



Hozomean said:


> Going there for vaca this summer, never been. Is it a cycling friendly place? It looks like a good 35 miles from tip to tip. Is the main road too busy (how many lanes)?
> 
> Is it worth bringing my road bike?
> 
> Can I ride my hybrid with my kid on the back or would that be too dangerous?


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*early morning*



Hozomean said:


> Going there for vaca this summer, never been. Is it a cycling friendly place? It looks like a good 35 miles from tip to tip. Is the main road too busy (how many lanes)?
> 
> Is it worth bringing my road bike?
> 
> Can I ride my hybrid with my kid on the back or would that be too dangerous?


I have been there a couple of times during the offseason. There is one road, and I did early morning (7 am) out and back time trials between Emerald Isle and Atlantic City on my road bike. I encountered a few cyclists doing the same thing. At this time, almost no traffic, and the shoulder is fairly wide. If you ride later in the day, you will encounter lots of traffic and people walking by the side of the road.

I can't remember the name of the local bike club, but if you can find their website, they list some rides on the mainland on back roads.


----------



## Hozomean (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I'm usually up and out by 6 - 6:15, so I hope traffic wont be an issue.


----------

